# BMW Racing History Comes to Legends of the Autobahn



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2010)

BMW USA will be bringing an impressive lineup of cars to Legends of the Autobahn this year, including these amazing vehicles: 1999 Le Mans-winning V12 LMR, #25 1975 ; 3.0CSL driven by CEO of BMW USA Ludwig Willisch, the M1 IMSA race car, and 1980 BMW M1 road car, BMW. There's still time to register your BMW for the event >> http://msreg.com/monterey

Remember BMW CCA is offering a special deal for M3 owners at the club's annual Legends of the Autobahn event in Monterey, CA on Friday, August 15.

Special M3 Corral And $20 Discount For The Next 100 M3 Entries For Legends Of The Autobahn

To celebrate the launch of the fifth-generation M3-and the fact that Michelin is OEM on the new M3 and M4-we will be organizing a special M3 corral at Legends. The first 100 M3 owners who register their M3 for the display or judged classes will receive a $20 discount and a spot in the featured corral. To take advantage of the offer, make sure to select the M3 Corral (no judging) or M3 Concours judging fee during the registration process at MotorsportsReg.

Those registered for the M3 Corral will receive their own dash card for entry into the corral. The M3 corral is open to all generations, from E30 to F80.

Date: Friday, August 15 | Location: Nicklaus Club-Monterey

You can view the email by clicking this link: http://www.magnetmail.net/actions/e...2&user_id=BMW_&group_id=440450&jobid=20349004

Legends website: http://www.legendsoftheautobahn.org


----------

